# Ski Sundown - 3/16/08 (Bump or Bust Mogul Competition)



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Guys-

First off- great job to everyone today, you all looked phenomenal! I had a great time filming and am actually putting a vid together right now.

I have 11 pages of footage on my camera, so for now I am just doing a montage of Alpine Zoners, and I'll have a full movie of the competition up later. I want to make sure I get all of the Alpine Zoners in on this, and I'm not sure I caught everyone that was there. If your name is not on the list below, could you please respond with what you were wearing and your bib #? Also, Mikey, what was your wife's name? Jeff... your kids were skiing, right? What were their names? Anyone else who had family in the comp, please let me know as well. 

Here is a list of people I (currently) remember:

Greg
2knees
Johnnypoach
Powerhunter
Bvibert
Mr. Evil
MrMagic
Madskier6
Mikey1

Please let me know if you were there but not on this list, or if you had family participate whom you'd like to recognize.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2008)

Did one of the AZers win it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody throw a backflip or something steezy???


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

powhunter threw an almost backflip...it was really impressive!! Some kid who works the terrain park threw out a 1080, and there was a ton of really nice air. Pat jumped so high I thought he was going to drop his disguise and fly into space to save the day or something.

Alpine Zone nearly swept the finals. First place went to this tele guy named Nigel. 2nd 3rd and 4th went to MrMagic, 2Knees and Jonnypoach.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info and congrats to everyone that entered.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats to the AZers...wow a 1080..mad steezy yo..I'm looking forward to seeing the video..


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, my children participated.  Kevin was Bib 536 in the 18 & under ski category.  My other son, Connor, was bib 538 in the Snowboard category.  I was Bib 537 in the 18+ ski category.

I'm so proud of how both of my children did.  Kevin placed 3rd overall in his category. 

What a great event!.  Good job Sundown.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 16, 2008)

man did those bumps rock, what a great bumping day


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2008)

How many total racers?

Anyone have the full results?

Congrats to all that competed, I wish I could've been there if not competing just cheering ya'll on.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been waiting for an update as Brian is _still_ not home and has not returned my calls.  They must be out having a _really_ good time. :roll:

Can't wait to see the vid!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll have a vid of AZers later also. AWESOME day! Tele dude Nigel took it and there will be *a lot* of discussion about that, I'm sure. More later.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll have a vid of AZers later also. AWESOME day! Tele dude Nigel took it and there will be *a lot* of discussion about that, I'm sure. More later.


Most importantly, that was a great comp and kudos to sundown, Jarrod, Chris and everyone else.  THANK YOU!

i had a boatload of fun.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2008)

I was a bit surprised seeing a tele guy win it.  Perhaps he was just more impressive through the bumps considering he was on teles than any of the alpiners?  dunno

It certainly seems like a farce though.  I've seen some teles shred bumps, but definitely not as good as someone can ski em' on alpine boards.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2008)

So, what I'd like to see/read is for all those who competed, what did you throw on each air?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Jeff-- what was Connor wearing? I can't find him by his ##


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what I'd like to see/read is for all those who competed, what did you throw on each air?




there was only one kicker on the course.   i threw spreads and twists until i came up against Mr.Magic.  I ended up throwing a spread but landed so so far down i was in shock.  I caught way too much air for this old man.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey Jeff-- what was Connor wearing? I can't find him by his ##



Sorry.  His bib wasn't very visible.  He had a black jacket, white pants & a gray bad lieutenant helmet.  His snowboard is orange.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2008)

my son john competed  as a snowboarder...bib 528???  he took 4th.....fantastic day  great meeting some new people....skiing with the usual crazies....and thanks to ski sundown for holding this event....now for a shot of jaeger and handfull of advill...a cold bud light..and a shower!!

steve


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what I'd like to see/read is for all those who competed, what did you throw on each air?



I hit a spread on most of my runs.  It definitely got harder to land good aerials as the competition progressed.  The conditions hardened up a bit & that kicker started launching people further down on a firmer landing surface.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

*A Success!!!*

Well, here's my experience. A really awesome and fun day and a total success!!!

I got to the mountain a bit after 10 am. Saw Chris Sullivan and chatted with him a few times which was great since I only met him once before, but we exchange Emails all the time. A super nice guy and one that "gets it". A great guy to have as the mountain ops manager. I then took a few runs and was greeted by super soft mashed potato moguls. PERFECT! Even the flat lines on Nor'easter skied in nicely and the turn into Temptor, as always was fun and challenging.

The bumps on the steep part of Temptor where the course started were awesome! Jarrod and crew were setting up the platform and the kickers. They built some (for me) pretty large jumps. Honestly I was a little nervous about them, but they turned out to be easy to hit and the landing was pitched perfectly with plenty of time to recover before hitting the bumps. A few practice runs and I had my modest spreader dialed.

My plan was to make nice controlled turns, perform a solid single trick, and just ski consistent overall. The first run was a "qualifier" which basically gave the judges a feel for the competitors and helped them to pair us up. I was up 2nd in the group and skied cleanly nailing my air. I actually got a bye along with 2knees and jonnypoach and immediately advanced one bracket. I was psyched about that. We were considered the top three skiers and were allowed "demo" runs during the first set of duels. I did another clean run and hit my air well.

My first duel was against Nigel, the tele skier who ultimately won the thing. I again skied cleanly, felt good on the air, but then heard and soon saw Nigel pass me. I tried to stay calm and just finish the run cleanly. I knew Nigel wasn't taking much air or trying a trick so I figured I could sacrifice the speed points and just let it come down to turns. At the bottom, I thanked Nigel who did the same. We both agreed it was a fun match-up. Super nice and humble guy. I felt confident on the ride up, but learned I was eliminated at the top of course. Oh well. I was disappointed, but I skied as well as I could have and was happy with all my runs. No regrets at all.

A great day. Some highlights:
My wife and 2 daughters came to watch what they could see of the event from the base deck. It was very special to have their support.
The course was sweet! Big bumps, deep troughs so there was no faking it. The snow was perfectly soft and slushy though.
Weather was great and we even scored some sun from time to time.
The kicker and landing was perfect. They decided to only do one as part of the comp on the steep section which made more sense.
Really cool to see powhunter's son, John compete, as well as madskier6's sons Connor (snowboard) and Kevin (skier) compete. They all did great!
Glad to see MR. evil, who was on the fence, compete. No regrets by him either, I'm sure.
A decent turn-out with 29 competitors, probably almost half in the 19+ skier group (us)
Jarrod was a riot on the megaphone.
The mighty Ski Sundown pulled out a legitimate and super fun contest. Great job, guys! THANK YOU.

My only gripe, and this is not meant to take anything away from Nigel who won it, but I think the judging was a bit skewed and gave the tele guy a bit of an unfair handicap. Don't get me wrong, the guy rips the bumps, but took no real air attempt while guys like jonnypoach was throwing down big daffies and twister spreads. There's tons of video so I'll let the rest of you judge, but that's just my take on it. Maybe next year there can be a tele category like they had for snowboarders.

Again, the event was great. Another BIG thanks to Jarrod, Chris and the rest of the Sundown terrain, guest services, and patroller team. VERY well done. I hope we can do it again next year! A big congrats to MR Magic who was the top placing AZer! Nice job on the silver!

Finished the day free skiing with jonnypoach, powhunter & son John. The course continued to stiffen, but still skied great. Tossed back two $3 Guinesses with Pat, Steve, jonny & buddy, and John to end one of the season's most fun days!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow Greg....sounds awesome..Did speed get more points than style on the jumps?


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow Greg....sounds awesome..Did speed get more points than style on the jumps?



Dunno. It's usually 25% speed, 25% air, and 50% turns/line.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm just pissed i crashed about 15 feet before the finish line.  not saying i wouldve beat mrmagic by any stretch but if your gonna bail, do it in style, dont lay down like a dog in his bed.  :lol:

I thought i was on my game for the most part today.  i hit some nice lines and while i didnt do anything crazy off the kicker, i caught nice air and went right back into my line.  i really cant complain.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2008)

btw, lets give it up for MrMagic.  He skied clean, fast and hard all day.  Great job and great skiing.  Good on ya!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 16, 2008)

Here’s my take  on today’s events:

I got there around 11 30 AM meet Greg and  jeff03  on the deck, got the run down  on conditions and was out around 11 45  took a few warm up runs on the bumps but kept it pretty laid back and slow. 
For qualifying I took the skiers right line which I thought was the harder of the two lines ( personally) I didn’t have any practice time on the kicker , I took it slow through the line  but fell hard on the kicker  which rattled me for the up coming bracket race. I wasn’t expecting to get any farther than one run but I won first round qualifying against Tim  I  was running at full speed but my skies being so wide were slowing me down, second run I was against some one else ( not sure who)  won against him in the right line, with plenty of speed. 
Semi finals I was paired with pat ( who by the ways RIPS!!!)  Pat dude,  it was an up most pleasure to bump with you,. Made it to the final run but fell of the kicker ( way to much speed) recovered quickly  but lost against the telemarker. All in all it was a blast, 

I was sporting my super gaper mad steezey  coat cover in ski patches I only bust that puppy out on special events. Im taking tomorrow (Monday) off but Tuesday ill be back up north getting ready for next year!

Cheers 

chris


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> btw, lets give it up for MrMagic.  He skied clean, fast and hard all day.  Great job and great skiing.  Good on ya!



No doubt! A great skier and a super nice guy. Glad to get to know you this season, Chris!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

This is actually Mr. evil, Randi is using my computer to edit the video. Today was a blast and I am really glad I decided to compete. Everyone skied great, especially Mr.Magic. I can't complain too much about getting knocked out of the brackets by the guy that came in 2nd place.

Randi has a ton of great footage and is working on her next masterpiece.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Randi has a ton of great footage and is working on her next masterpiece.



I can't wait. I'm sure it will be great. BTW, Randi was positioned on the platform where the judges were.

I'm working on a short video too based on the footage Brian took from the top.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I was a bit surprised seeing a tele guy win it. Perhaps he was just more impressive through the bumps considering he was on teles than any of the alpiners? dunno
> 
> It certainly seems like a farce though. I've seen some teles shred bumps, but definitely not as good as someone can ski em' on alpine boards.


 

I know some pretty good tele bumpers. ...  they can compete with most alpiners.  Wish I could have been there to support the tele contnigent. Who knows maybe 1st and 2nd would have been free heelers?

Good job -  folks.  Sorry I missed it.  Couldn't get myself to drive south to ski.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

ok guys- rendering right now. I'll post the youtube link once it's up. I couldn't get everything in of course, but did my best to get the better runs in, feature lots of air, and made sure to get everyone from AZ in.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine's done too and rendering now. Same approach as Randi - just the highlight competition runs of AZers. After reviewing the tape, I'll retract my comments. Nigel deserved the win. Kind of a weird set of circumstances to put him in the finals, but despite lack of big air, his skiing was pretty consistent. He *killed me* on speed. I got out of my line after the kicker and lost all momentum. Still no regrets. I skied as well as I could have. MrMagic was killing it and deserves the silver based on aggressiveness alone.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> No doubt! A great skier and a super nice guy. Glad to get to know you this season, Chris!



thanks greg it was pleasure skiing with you too


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

congratulations on the win, Chris!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

Youtube is up. Greg, I'm going to burn you a DVD with this movie and the one from February, because the hi-res does soooo much more justice. But for now, here's the distorted version:



ps.......................... don't kill me


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> feature lots of air



I hope you included powhunter's crash off the kicker where his ski released mid-air! :-o Can't believe nobody brought that up yet. That was one of the funniest parts of the day. :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hope you included powhunter's crash off the kicker where his ski released mid-air! :-o Can't believe nobody brought that up yet. That was one of the funniest parts of the day. :lol:



he he he.....3...................2..........................................1..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 16, 2008)

Whoever had the early release on the jump NICE!!!!!:razz:

Nice vid.  Good job guys.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 16, 2008)

love the ending, very nice work  another quality storm-trooper production!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Youtube is up. Greg, I'm going to burn you a DVD with this movie and the one from February, because the hi-res does soooo much more justice. But for now, here's the distorted version:
> 
> 
> 
> ps.......................... don't kill me



Oh man! That's awesome. You had such a cool vantage point. Yep - we need to work on getting the high res hosted. I'll PM you with some ideas...

Thank you *so much* Randi for filming and editing that. Steve - you rule! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Whoever had the early release on the jump NICE!!!!!:razz:
> 
> Nice vid.  Good job guys.



That was Powhunter aka Steve. The guy standing next to me up top was laughing so hard when that happned he feel over in his skis


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh man! That's awesome. You had such a cool vantage point. Yep - we need to work on getting the high res hosted. I'll PM you with some ideas...
> 
> Thank you *so much* Randi for filming and editing that. Steve - you rule! :lol:



Np dude! I actually had alot of fun. And thanks very much to Chris & Jarrod at Sundown for their hospitality!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 16, 2008)

Great footage, looked like a really fun day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2008)

*Videos*

*High Res:
Ski Sundown "Bust or Bust" Mogul Competition - 3/16/08*

*YouTubage:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Whoever had the early release on the jump NICE!!!!!:razz:





MR. evil said:


> That was Powhunter aka Steve. The guy standing next to me up top was laughing so hard when that happned he feel over in his skis



It should be very clear now why Steve freakin' cracks me up all the time... :lol:

Great guy. :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

i'm up to take some advil. 

My knee is frcung killing me..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, that duel format looks like a blast and the top part of the course looks tuff, big and deep. 

Nigil and pow hunter falling, getting up and winning was awesome.

50% judging on turns? Did anyone who didn’t cross the finish line first advance? Didn’t think so.

It’s all part of the game, but Pat falling on the flats in the semis sucked. He had the turns and speed to win it all.

Lots of good skiers there, I’m very impressed. Great job.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg, you got hosed. Nigel might have beat you in speed significantly, but how does someone that biffs off the jump get the win? Pretty good bump run for a tele skier, maybe he got the sympathy vote for being on tele  Looks like a good time, glad you all enjoyed.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Greg, you got hosed. Nigel might have beat you in speed significantly, but how does someone that biffs off the jump get the win? Pretty good bump run for a tele skier, maybe he got the sympathy vote for being on tele  Looks like a good time, glad you all enjoyed.



Agreed, Greg and a few others got hosed! Looking at all the footage Randi took I noticed that Nigel's first two runs he did even ski the bumps on the upper half of the course. He skied on extreme skiers right on the trail edge and didn't even hit a single bump until after the kicker.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2008)

Great job everyone and thanks for the videos.

Johnnie just about finished Nigel off when he came into his lane.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 17, 2008)

You know, Greg...I know I have a knack for making fun videos and all...put yours just always seem epic. Thanks for the pre-work pump up.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Greg, you got hosed. Nigel might have beat you in speed significantly, but how does someone that biffs off the jump get the win? Pretty good bump run for a tele skier, maybe he got the sympathy vote for being on tele  Looks like a good time, glad you all enjoyed.



Scoring turns is subjective and always controversial, especially in amateur events. Someone crossing the finish line a good distance ahead of the other guy is something everyone can see so it’s easy to advance that person.

From what I understand they had one person to watch 2 people at once. The contest I was in at Gore Sunday had 4 judges to watch one skier at a time and people where still bitching about the scoring.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Agreed, Greg and a few others got hosed! Looking at all the footage Randi took I noticed that Nigel's first two runs he did even ski the bumps on the upper half of the course. He skied on extreme skiers right on the trail edge and didn't even hit a single bump until after the kicker.



Just about everybody thinks they get hosed in these things. Bitching to your friends is one thing, putting it up on a forum at the expense of the winner looks very lame. Sour grapes don't taste very good.

You guys, I'm sure Greg lead the way, did a great job putting this together. Don't let comments like this take over this thread and put your event in a bad light.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry we couldn't make it - would have had to leave Bristol at like 7 AM.  Ended up stopping at Cooperstown on the way home, had never been there before.  Gonna watch the vids now.

Dork


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Scoring turns is subjective and always controversial, especially in amateur events. Someone crossing the finish line a good distance ahead of the other guy is something everyone can see so it’s easy to advance that person.


Of course scoring turns is subjective. I never said the tele dude turned better than Greg, I wrote that the tele dude biffed the jump... also something everyone can see. No trick and a horrid landing versus Greg had a pretty clean jump. Not saying the jump should count for everything, but when you ass hits the ground off the jump when you don't do a trick, that should be serious points off.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wow, that duel format looks like a blast and the top part of the course looks tuff, big and deep.
> 
> Nigil and pow hunter falling, getting up and winning was awesome.



I think that was Mikey1 vs. jonnypoach with jonnypoach getting up to speed top the win. Agreed. One of the major highlights!



highpeaksdrifter said:


> 50% judging on turns? Did anyone who didn’t cross the finish line first advance? Didn’t think so.



Well, MrMagic was edged out at the end in one of his heats (the first of him in my vid), but still won his heat.



highpeaksdrifter said:


> It’s all part of the game, but Pat falling on the flats in the semis sucked. He had the turns and speed to win it all.
> 
> Lots of good skiers there, I’m very impressed. Great job.



Agreed. Pat had it, even with the wild low orbit out of control air. :lol: Kudos to MrMagic for keeping calm and skiing through to take it.



riverc0il said:


> Greg, you got hosed. Nigel might have beat you in speed significantly, but how does someone that biffs off the jump get the win? Pretty good bump run for a tele skier, maybe he got the sympathy vote for being on tele  Looks like a good time, glad you all enjoyed.



I do think there was some unspoken handicap, but no biggie. I think my heat with Nigel was pretty close until I saw the video. He killed me in speed at the end. That was actually my worst air evidence by Randi's video (sort of a big V spread eagle) and I landed way right, but I still think I got the air points. Speed goes to Nigel obviously and I guess they just liked his turns better. My plan to ski consistent even if I was slow backfired on me. I think if the gap was closer, I would have had a chance. I should have just let 'em run. Hindsight is 20:20, and all that...



highpeaksdrifter said:


> Just about everybody thinks they get hosed in these things. Bitching to your friends is one thing, putting it up on a forum at the expense of the winner looks very lame. Sour grapes don't taste very good.
> 
> You guys, I'm sure Greg lead the way, did a great job putting this together. Don't let comments like this take over this thread and put your event in a bad light.



Indeed. And I didn't mean to take anything away from Nigel. My heat with him was close overall. It really could have gone either way. I'm certainly not bitter. I had a freakin' blast and loved getting used to that kicker in about 10 minutes right before the event. The energy at the top of the hill was awesome and everyone was into it. We all had fun and that's what counts. If MrMagic landed cleanly in the finals, I'm sure he would have taken it.

Great job everyone!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool vids and great job by everyone.  I think the most impressive part of nigel's skiing is the way he straightlines the bottom just flying.  Tough call either way.

One thing that stands out though is it looks like those on the skier's left course definitely had an advantage with a somewhat shorter course due to the curve in the trail.

Hopefully next year I can make it down.  Looks like a total no pressure blast. Well certainly some pressure, but not like say a Killington comp which is way serious.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

Yesterday was a blast.  

end of story.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Of course scoring turns is subjective. I never said the tele dude turned better than Greg, I wrote that the tele dude biffed the jump... also something everyone can see. No trick and a horrid landing versus Greg had a pretty clean jump. Not saying the jump should count for everything, but when you ass hits the ground off the jump when you don't do a trick, that should be *serious points off*.



How do you know, are you prevy to the scoring criteria at Sundown? A coach at WF told me that in Jr. comps falling is a half pt. deduction. Also, tele dude falling, getting up, then pulling away was pretty impressive.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I
> 
> 
> I do think there was some unspoken handicap, but no biggie. I think my heat with Nigel was pretty close until I saw the video. He killed me in speed at the end. That was actually my worst air evidence by Randi's video (sort of a big V spread eagle) and I landed way right, but I still think I got the air points. Speed goes to Nigel obviously and I guess they just liked his turns better. *My plan to ski consistent even if I was slow backfired on me. I think if the gap was closer, I would have had a chance. I should have just let 'em run. Hindsight is 20:20, and all that...*



Exactly, you learned and will take that knowledge to the next competition.

You're at WF April 4th on April 5th there is the Apple Butter Mogal Comp. Single, no speed basis, well suited to your skill package at this point. You'll be up hear anyway, seems perfect and you can hang with me and my crew so you won't feel like you are there by yourself. It's a low key, fun, end of the season event.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> How do you know, are you prevy to the scoring criteria at Sundown? A coach at WF told me that in Jr. comps falling is a half pt. deduction. Also, tele dude falling, getting up, then pulling away was pretty impressive.



It's actually a bit more complicated thatn that.  Here's the rulebook on falling/turns:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Whoever had the early release on the jump NICE!!!!!:razz:
> 
> Nice vid.  Good job guys.




he he he   thanks for a fun day everyone......and great job on the vids!!!


steve


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> It's actually a bit more complicated thatn that.  Here's the rulebook on falling/turns:
> 
> Yeah, I guess that is a bit more complicated. I guess he didn't want to explain all that to me. I don't blame him and am glad he didn't.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2008)

Good stuff, the moguls at the top there were pretty gnarly looking. Nice job everyone!


----------



## 180 (Mar 17, 2008)

Kudos to everyone involved.  After watching the video it's obvious that the left line was much faster becasue of the turn.  That needs to be addressed next year.  Tele guy was fast however, but he didn't always turn.  Mogul judging is always subject to discussion. I have had my share of questions on the mogul judging over the years.  If we don't like it than we  should go to the Nastar course.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 17, 2008)

Great vids---great turns---looks like everyone had a blast!!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

180 said:


> Kudos to everyone involved.  After watching the video it's obvious that the left line was much faster becasue of the turn.  That needs to be addressed next year.  Tele guy was fast however, but he didn't always turn.  Mogul judging is always subject to discussion. I have had my share of questions on the mogul judging over the years.  If we don't like it than we  should go to the Nastar course.



The left line was faster all around. Up top the line was more direct and the troughs were not as deep or chewed up. Below the kicker there were really no bumps to speak of on the left line. You can see in all of the 2 man races that the skiers on the left was always able to straight line it at the bottom while the skier on the right still had to make turns.

Johnypoach's race with Nigel was close, but IMO he should have won simply for jumping over him at the bottom of the course. That was awsome!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

Great day!  So glad I competed, so much fun!  Thanks for the videos, they both really captured the day well.  I felt like I skied well, but clearly didn't do much in the air department.  Definitely something to work on for next year...


----------



## Paul (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time, too bad I had other obligations, would've been fun to just hang-out and be a part of things.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The left line was faster all around. Up top the line was more direct and the troughs were not as deep or chewed up. Below the kicker there were really no bumps to speak of on the left line. You can see in all of the 2 man races that the skiers on the left was always able to straight line it at the bottom while the skier on the right still had to make turns.
> 
> Johnypoach's race with Nigel was close, but IMO he should have won simply for jumping over him at the bottom of the course. That was awsome!



the left line may have been faster but it also had a big ass sheet of ice for an approach to the kicker.  I totally preferred the right side and thought the line approaching was far better, and more fun. 

Of course i say this cause i got eliminated skiing the left line.  :wink:

I stayed even with madskier with him on the left and me on the right so i dont think the right side was that much of a disadvantage speed wise.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> but clearly didn't do much in the air department.  Definitely something to work on for next year...



Same here! I am just happy with myself for going off that thing. I think I took about 4 practice runs down the course before I worked up the nearve to hit that kicker. On my first attempt I had way to much speed and landed too far down hill. When it came time to race all I could think about was to not build up to much speed into the kicker and I ended up sking REALLY slow. But I had a great time and I am just happy that I entered. I had a blast hanging out on top of the hill with eveyone and watching the runs. It was a really good vibe up.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> I stayed even with madskier with him on the left and me on the right so i dont think the right side was that much of a disadvantage speed wise.



Well you are the exception, you are a freakin bullet:-o

I was shocked to see how far down you landed after the kicker in your race with MrMagic. It looks like you landed on the bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> One thing that stands out though is it looks like those on the skier's left course definitely had an advantage with a somewhat shorter course due to the curve in the trail.



The left line was faster.  Aside from the curve in the trail, the bumps were smaller with much shallower troughs in both the top and bottom sections.  The thing that I found kind of odd is that there was no defined finish line...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The thing that I found kind of odd is that there was no defined finish line...



I'll be totally honest here, i was upset for a while yesterday cause i thought i crashed after the spot they originally deemed the finish line.  I bitched to Jeff for a while.  Sorry bro.  i just got caught up in the wrong attitude.

but then i remembered what jarrod kept telling us.  this was for fun and anyone taking it too seriously was going to be DQ'd.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The left line was faster.  Aside from the curve in the trail, the bumps were smaller with much shallower troughs in both the top and bottom sections.  The thing that I found kind of odd is that there was no defined finish line...



very true, thu' that left side kicker shot you way way out, i thought it was a harder landing than the right side kicker


----------



## jack97 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good stuff! 

But, FIS rules are that the leg should be held together during the turns.  Nigel the rippin tele guy had great turns; trying to compare free heel to lock heel turns is nite and day.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> very true, thu' that left side kicker shot you way way out, i thought it was a harder landing than the right side kicker



Agreed! The left side kicker luanched you out while the right side was more up. I much prefered the right side kicker, but I was not able to get down the right side clean in any of my practice runs. There was one really deep trough with a nasty wall that kept knocking me on my butt. Then again on my second run heads up with MrMagic I crossed my tips and feel around the 2nd or 3rd bump from the top


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> It's actually a bit more complicated thatn that.  Here's the rulebook on falling/turns:





jack97 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> But, FIS rules are that the leg should be held together during the turns.  Nigel the rippin tele guy had great turns; trying to compare free heel to lock heel turns is nite and day.



All right guys.....ease up a bit. This was not some FIS WC event. Geez.... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Good stuff, the moguls at the top there were pretty gnarly looking. Nice job everyone!



They were. The left skier's right was deep, but more consistent. Like I said, there was no faking it up there.



180 said:


> Mogul judging is always subject to discussion. I have had my share of questions on the mogul judging over the years.  *If we don't like it than we  should go to the Nastar course*.



Well said!



bvibert said:


> Great day!  So glad I competed, so much fun!  Thanks for the videos, they both really captured the day well.  I felt like I skied well, but clearly didn't do much in the air department.  Definitely something to work on for next year...



I really thought your and madskier's heat was one of the most enjoyable of the early duels. Randi's vid captured it well. You guys were neck and neck and hit the kicker at the same time. You should be proud that you did so well against such a good skier as Jeff. Two years ago you wouldn't have even thought about skiing bumps like that, not to mention taking air in the middle of it! Nice job B!



bvibert said:


> The left line was faster.  Aside from the curve in the trail, the bumps were smaller with much shallower troughs in both the top and bottom sections.  The thing that I found kind of odd is that there was no defined finish line...





2knees said:


> I'll be totally honest here, i was upset for a while yesterday cause i thought i crashed after the spot they originally deemed the finish line.  I bitched to Jeff for a while.  Sorry bro.  i just got caught up in the wrong attitude.
> 
> but then i remembered what jarrod kept telling us.  this was for fun and anyone taking it too seriously was going to be DQ'd.



A finish line would have helped. When I heard Pat fell, we weren't sure whether he crossed the finish yet (I didn't see it live). From the video it looks like he fell short of that flat slushy area where most of us were stopping so I think that ruling was fair.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> From the video it looks like he fell short of that flat slushy area where most of us were stopping so I think that ruling was fair.




I couldnt agree more.  Like i said, i was upset for a while but my competitive side had kicked in and i wasnt really dealing with it rationally.   

It was so much fun.  the only downside for me is dealing with my knee.  I just hope it gets to the point where i can ski friday.  Right now, i think thursday and friday is too much to ask of it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I really thought your and madskier's heat was one of the most enjoyable of the early duels. Randi's vid captured it well. You guys were neck and neck and hit the kicker at the same time. You should be proud that you did so well against such a good skier as Jeff. Two years ago you wouldn't have even thought about skiing bumps like that, not to mention taking air in the middle of it! Nice job B!



Thanks!  It was a lot of fun.  I was happy that I did as good as I did against Jeff, someone who I consider a much better skier than me.  I wish the video showed a bit more of our run after the kickers...


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> It was so much fun.  the only downside for me is dealing with my knee.  I just hope it gets to the point where i can ski friday.  Right now, i think thursday and friday is too much to ask of it.



Rest up.

What's bumming me out is the fact that the mountain is closed through Thursday. It seems like they're already jumping into late season touch and go mode. Those bumps are so perfect right now and the mountain is buried in snow. I hope we get lift serviced through March at least.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> I couldnt agree more.  Like i said, i was upset for a while but my competitive side had kicked in and i wasnt really dealing with it rationally.
> 
> It was so much fun.  the only downside for me is dealing with my knee.  I just hope it gets to the point where i can ski friday.  Right now, i think thursday and friday is too much to ask of it.



Bummer the knee got that messed up Pat!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks!  It was a lot of fun.  I was happy that I did as good as I did against Jeff, someone who I consider a much better skier than me.  I wish the video showed a bit more of our run after the kickers...



I will have the full video with full runs out in a couple days. I was kind of hard to capture so much action in three minutes without cutting runs short.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I will have the full video with full runs out in a couple days. I was kind of hard to capture so much action in three minutes without cutting runs short.



Completely understandable.  I didn't mean that as a critique of your editing skills at all.  Thanks so much for all the work you put into this!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Completely understandable.  I didn't mean that as a critique of your editing skills at all.  Thanks so much for all the work you put into this!




Yeah, how bout some gratitude you big ingrate  :wink:

it was gettin cold and windy up there and we were skiing.  Marge was sitting in that bucket for 3 hours filming our sorry asses.  thanks marge!!!!


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> I stayed even with madskier with him on the left and me on the right so i dont think the right side was that much of a disadvantage speed wise.



Well, that's because I was so damn slow! :wink: No, actually Pat skis bumps much faster (& more gracefully) than I do.  I think the left side was faster speed wise but it had that ice patch before the kicker & the left kicker seemed to launch people further down than the right one.  Overall, the 2 courses were about even I think.



2knees said:


> I'll be totally honest here, i was upset for a while yesterday cause i thought i crashed after the spot they originally deemed the finish line.  I bitched to Jeff for a while.  Sorry bro.  i just got caught up in the wrong attitude.
> 
> but then i remembered what jarrod kept telling us.  this was for fun and anyone taking it too seriously was going to be DQ'd.



No problem, Pat.  I didn't take it as bitching or having the wrong attitude.  Just post-competition reflection & analysis.  I would have had the same attitude you did.  A little upset at the outcome & how it might have been different but not a big deal in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks so much for all the work you put into this!



Yes. Thank you again, Randi! Not only for the video and editing, but your enthusiasm!

BTW, just got a nice Email from Chris who's been following this thread. He's talking all feedback into account. In fact, next year they are considering two comps, perhaps late January and again mid-March!  I thanked him profusely for keeping the mogul experience alive at Ski Sundown. Again, we are very lucky to have such a radical little hill right in our backyards!

I would encourage everyone that went yesterday to pop them an Email and thank them as well:

chris@skisundown.com
jarrod@skisundown.com
customerservice@skisundown.com

BTW, it should also be noted that Sundown offered some pretty nice prizes to the top 4 finishers in each category - everything from goggles and boot bags to snowboards and skis! :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> It was so much fun.  the only downside for me is dealing with my knee.  I just hope it gets to the point where i can ski friday.  Right now, i think thursday and friday is too much to ask of it.



Hope we don't see you here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25510-got-acl.html

I was in denial for about a week until I finally made a drs appt.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope we don't see you here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25510-got-acl.html
> 
> I was in denial for about a week until I finally made a drs appt.



I've blown out 2 acls so i know what it feels like.  I seriously doubt i did that and i did manage to take 2 more runs after my incident.  I just caught way too much air and landed really really hard on my last run against MrMagic.  I think i just have an impact bruise,  if thats such a thing.

If i cant ski by friday, i will make a drs appt.  i'm going to sugarbush regardless.  i'll ski groomers and drink some beers.  then deal with it after that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone get any video of the park worker who did the 1080?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 17, 2008)

I did. I'll get it up later. In fact, I'm thinking of just throwing up a couple of unedited clips on youtube for now- that one, and Brian's run, so people can check out what they want. Let me know if anyone has a request. I have footage of every run during the comp, including bonus runs. I'll put them up tonight.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

*SkiSundown.com Videos and Pics!*

*Video on SkiSundown.com*

*Tons of pics:*
http://www.skisundown.com/media/photos.php


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

STEVE'O!!!

Steve, i love you man.  that opening sequence is the balls.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2008)

What a blast that whole comp looks like.  I wish BMMC can be close to that this year.   Sorry I missed it.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Video on SkiSundown.com*
> 
> *Tons of pics:*
> http://www.skisundown.com/media/photos.php



some really really great pictures, greg is that you throwing that MONSTER Eagle spread?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> some really really great pictures, greg is that you throwing that MONSTER Eagle spread?



Rocking that pic as the new avatar. 

Lucky shot... :lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rocking that pic as the new avatar.
> 
> Lucky shot... :lol:



man thats a sweet shot and a sweet spread


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> man thats a sweet shot and a sweet spread



Thanks. Now I have to figure out how to throw a twister in front of it. Some cool shots of you in there too, Chris.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice shot of Greg:
http://www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/eagle.jpg

I made the pic section too: 
http://www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/brain.jpg

Actually there's several AZer's in there...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice shot of Greg:
> http://www.skisundown.com/updatedphotos/eagle.jpg
> 
> I made the pic section too:
> ...



Damn, guess I should have been quicker with the post...


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I really thought your and madskier's heat was one of the most enjoyable of the early duels. Randi's vid captured it well. You guys were neck and neck and hit the kicker at the same time. You should be proud that you did so well against such a good skier as Jeff. Two years ago you wouldn't have even thought about skiing bumps like that, not to mention taking air in the middle of it! Nice job B!





bvibert said:


> Thanks!  It was a lot of fun.  I was happy that I did as good as I did against Jeff, someone who I consider a much better skier than me.  I wish the video showed a bit more of our run after the kickers...



Thanks for the kind words about my skiing.  That was a good match-up.  As I finished the run, I thought Brian beat me because he finished before me & had a good run (from what I could see).  I was surprised to learn that I won the heat.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks. Now I have to figure out how to throw a twister in front of it. Some cool shots of you in there too, Chris.



I can't believe how good that shot came out. How could it be better? Perfect.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Rocking that pic as the new avatar.
> 
> Lucky shot... :lol:



dude - you could have turned that into a MONSTER Kossack...  You were almost there...


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I can't believe how good that shot came out. How could it be better? Perfect.



Well, that was a lucky single spreader. I'd like to figure out doing a full 90 degree twister-spread. Maybe next year....



SkiDork said:


> dude - you could have turned that into a MONSTER Kossack...  You were almost there...



Not real interested in giving _myself _a vasectomy... :lol:


----------



## crank (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great day.  I'm sorry to say I did not make it up there.  Nice pics and vids.  I hope to come to the next one, be it Jauary or March meet some of you AZers.  Nice skiing!


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

Steve-O! Got a new avatar for you:







:lol:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Loving it bra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I can't believe how good that shot came out. How could it be better? Perfect.



Second that-----sa weet pix


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 17, 2008)

It's Monday afternoon, and I am just now getting a chance to check out the threads and the videos. Yesterday was a blast, can't wait for next year's comp. Great meeting some new folks and kudos to lots of people including Chris and Jarrod from Sundown, Mrs. Evil for the great video (by the way, my wife's name is Diane Kurtz. She was the older of the 2 female competitors), Greg for planting the seed for this event with the Sundown staff, and lastly, to all the bumpers who competed. Just a great day overall, looking forward to many more!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> It's Monday afternoon, and I am just now getting a chance to check out the threads and the videos. Yesterday was a blast, can't wait for next year's comp. Great meeting some new folks and kudos to lots of people including Chris and Jarrod from Sundown, Mrs. Evil for the great video (by the way, my wife's name is Diane Kurtz. She was the older of the 2 female competitors), Greg for planting the seed for this event with the Sundown staff, and lastly, to all the bumpers who competed. Just a great day overall, looking forward to many more!



Great to meet up with you again Mikey.  I still find it funny that I was talking to your wife at Sundown the other day and I didn't even realize she was your wife.


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Great to meet up with you again Mikey.  I still find it funny that I was talking to your wife at Sundown the other day and I didn't even realize she was your wife.



Same here Brian, thanks also for taking some great video of the duals!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2008)

So what ate the Chances that Sundown  will bump out Temptor all season next year, and forgoes bumps on Nor'Easter and Exihibition.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So what ate the Chances that Sundown  will bump out Temptor all season next year, and forgoes bumps on Nor'Easter and Exihibition.



It's been discussed. We can only hope.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So what ate the Chances that Sundown  will bump out Temptor all season next year, and forgoes bumps on Nor'Easter and Exihibition.



now that would be awsome, bumps on temptor right from the get-go! whoo whoo


----------



## 2knees (Mar 17, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> now that would be awsome, bumps on temptor right from the get-go! whoo whoo



i would be lovin that!!

thanks for the info about instructing at sundown.  I'm gonna seriously look into it for next season.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 17, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> How do you know, are you prevy to the scoring criteria at Sundown? A coach at WF told me that in Jr. comps falling is a half pt. deduction. Also, tele dude falling, getting up, then pulling away was pretty impressive.


C'mon HPD.... you are starting to take things way more seriously than even I do around here. *should be* being the key words from my quote. I have no idea about the scoring system used. Just surprises me and doesn't quite seem right. It was impressive that he still got the speed to pull away considering the fall.

One interesting thing I got to thinking about was how to compare alpine versus tele bump turns. Seems like this would be a hard comparison as good alpine bump form involves standing up squared down hill and knees together whereas tele drops a knee, gets lower down to the bumps, and knees are hardly ever together. Certainly different style and hard to compare turns I would think given those differences.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 17, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> One interesting thing I got to thinking about was how to compare alpine versus tele bump turns. Seems like this would be a hard comparison as good alpine bump form involves standing up squared down hill and knees together whereas tele drops a knee, gets lower down to the bumps, and knees are hardly ever together. Certainly different style and hard to compare turns I would think given those differences.




Exactly my point. 

Also, since a tele has free heels, he might have an advantage getting back up from a fall than a locked heel. But saying this might mean I'm taking this thing too seriously.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! Some great skiing guys! Wish I could have made the trip. I'm sure my half-assed air off the kicker would have been entertaining! Really enjoying the videos! Congrats to all who participated.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow! Some great skiing guys! Wish I could have made the trip. I'm sure my half-assed air off the kicker would have been entertaining! Really enjoying the videos! Congrats to all who participated.



It wouldn't be any lamer than my pitiful air attempts


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

*Another vid*

Home with a sick kid so I figured I'd throw together another vid of the free skiing we did before and after the comp. 2knees, johnnypoach, Steve and his son, John on a snowboard:

*High Res: Sundown: 3.16*

*YouTubage:*


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 18, 2008)

thinking about a new AZ logo Greg?


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> thinking about a new AZ logo Greg?



Sorry dork....not following you...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sorry dork....not following you...



the font you used at the end i think.


Greg, i think powhunter is the only person who shakes a camera more than i do.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> the font you used at the end i think.



Oh.....got it. Nope - just something different. That font is kinda illegible actually... :lol:



2knees said:


> Greg, i think powhunter is the only person who shakes a camera more than i do.



No kidding... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Youtube is up. Greg, I'm going to burn you a DVD with this movie and the one from February, because the hi-res does soooo much more justice. But for now, here's the distorted version:
> 
> 
> 
> ps.......................... don't kill me



i was watching this last night over and over to try to see just why my this hurt so much.  I managed to stop it right on my landing and it looks like i landed right on the lip that had been built up by people skidding out after their jumps.

shitty luck i guess.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> i was watching this last night over and over...



I've had the pleasure of seeing a partial version of the high res widescreen version. It's realy cool. The YT vid does it no justice. The upload crapped out though. We'll try to get a complete file up soon.

How's the leg/knee? I saw you posted on the mogul forum that it's bruising? :blink: That ain't cool. Swelling drain, or shin bang bruise?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> i was watching this last night over and over to try to see just why my this hurt so much.  I managed to stop it right on my landing and it looks like i landed right on the lip that had been built up by people skidding out after their jumps.
> 
> shitty luck i guess.



Dude, I'm really sorry your knee hurts so much  If it's any consolation...you looked f-in phenomenal


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing a partial version of the high res widescreen version. It's realy cool. The YT vid does it no justice. The upload crapped out though. We'll try to get a complete file up soon.
> 
> How's the leg/knee? I saw you posted on the mogul forum that it's bruising? :blink: That ain't cool. Swelling drain, or shin bang bruise?



my lower leg, just below the knee, has 2 distinct black and blue marks.  above the boot cuff though so that isnt it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> my lower leg, just below the knee, has 2 distinct black and blue marks.  above the boot cuff though so that isnt it.



Not cool. What percentage will you be skiing at on Friday?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not cool. What percentage will you be skiing at on Friday?



if it was today, 10%.  

If it doesnt get better, i'm just gonna cruise around on groomers and take pics of the scenery.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 18, 2008)

re: camera shake...

I just discovered the joys of a monopod.  it rocks.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing a partial version of the high res widescreen version. It's realy cool. The YT vid does it no justice. The upload crapped out though. We'll try to get a complete file up soon.
> 
> How's the leg/knee? I saw you posted on the mogul forum that it's bruising? :blink: That ain't cool. Swelling drain, or shin bang bruise?




Hope the leg gets better pat...get well !!!

steve


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> the font you used at the end i think.
> 
> 
> Greg, i think powhunter is the only person who shakes a camera more than i do.




yea youd be shaking too if ya landed on your back at mach 4 speed!!!     wanna talk pain my brother???   LOL


steve


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea youd be shaking too if ya landed on your back at mach 4 speed!!!     wanna talk pain my brother???   LOL
> 
> 
> steve



no, i think you have the top winner there.  I was worried you got hurt.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea youd be shaking too if ya landed on your back at mach 4 speed!!!     wanna talk pain my brother???   LOL
> 
> 
> steve




Dude- I showed that movie to a guy at work and his response was.... "Holy Sh--! That guy's THE MAN!!!!!"


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2008)

im  gonna be training hard for next years comp......im getting a trampoiline....anyone who wants to train is welcome


steve


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> im  gonna be training hard for next years comp......im getting a trampoiline....anyone who wants to train is welcome
> 
> 
> steve



What is the trampoiline for? To practice tricks?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2008)

powhunter said:


> im  gonna be training hard for next years comp......im getting a trampoiline....anyone who wants to train is welcome
> 
> 
> steve



You need a ramp and a pool!


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think we need to plan an AZ trip to the water ramps in Lake Placid this summer :smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

*Storm Trooper Productions Bump or Bust Vid*



MRGisevil said:


>



Here is the wide screen high res version:

*Storm Trooper Productions Bump or Bust Vid*

It's a big 145 MB file, but well worth the wait...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait to watch.  Thanks for hosting these Greg!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2008)

another great installment from storm trooper productions.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> another great installment from storm trooper productions.



Where the hell were you? :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where the hell were you? :angry:



Yeah, no kidding!


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2008)

The high res vid is awesome!!!! Nice job, Marge!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where the hell were you? :angry:





bvibert said:


> Yeah, no kidding!



This old man, he play lacrosse.  He pass out on the coach. With a knick knack...

I was pretty gassed ater my lax game.  No subs and we play 25 minute quarter.  I looked at the couch and decided my ass should be on it.  It was atually nice to hang with my boy all day and veg.  

As for the bump comp, ALL of ou guys stepped it up.  Great skiing and aerials.  Looked like a rad day.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

ah ha!  I figured out my user name!  haha

Been a while 

Anyways,  now that that's done,  I've got the results posted on the Bump thread under http://www.skisundown.com/terrain/forums/viewtopic.php?t=321

so check that... 

Now that I've got my user name figured out, I'll go back and answer some of the concerns in this thread,   

yay for bumpers


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> man did those bumps rock, what a great bumping day



THANKS


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> It should be very clear now why Steve freakin' cracks me up all the time... :lol:
> 
> Great guy. :beer:



Steve's "demo" run was awesome.  How do you even get that high off a 18inch tall jump?


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> Yesterday was a blast.
> 
> end of story.



the point entirely.  

See rule # 1


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> It's actually a bit more complicated thatn that.  Here's the rulebook on falling/turns:




I promise that I never have, nor will read that document.  That type of ridgid format is exactly what killed the freestyle movement of the 80's, and exactly why the current crop of Sundown'ers dropped it upon our first day on the jobs.  

Over all impression plays the largest part of what we're about.  Not stiff, stiffeling rules and calculations.  speed, impressive, line choice, impressive, air, impressive, also, SUBJECTIVE.  so, the event crew tries to keep the atmosphere low key and light. Which I feel it was.  We had a great time and already have in our notes all the AZ'ers feed back so things can get dialed for next time.  

We loved having you all and hopefully the weather rebounds and we can get some more weeks of skiing in down here in CT.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Same here! I am just happy with myself for going off that thing. I think I took about 4 practice runs down the course before I worked up the nearve to hit that kicker. On my first attempt I had way to much speed and landed too far down hill. When it came time to race all I could think about was to not build up to much speed into the kicker and I ended up sking REALLY slow. But I had a great time and I am just happy that I entered. I had a blast hanging out on top of the hill with eveyone and watching the runs. It was a really good vibe up.



glad you guys felt teh course was progressive for you.  We were pumped to see many 1st airs and felt the vibe that you guys were pumped on the day


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks. Now I have to figure out how to throw a twister in front of it. Some cool shots of you in there too, Chris.



mini park dude.  try practicing on small jumps with landings, and with out the bumps afterwards.  Once you nail your trick, you can take it to the bumps.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So what ate the Chances that Sundown  will bump out Temptor all season next year, and forgoes bumps on Nor'Easter and Exihibition.



noted....


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> ah ha!  I figured out my user name!  haha
> 
> Been a while
> 
> ...



Do you happen to have the scores for our first solo runs?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> noted....



That would be freakin sweet! 

My wife and I would probably buy seasons passes next year just for that


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> Anyways,  now that that's done,  I've got the results posted on the Bump thread under http://www.skisundown.com/terrain/forums/viewtopic.php?t=321
> 
> so check that...



Thanks Jarrod!

Everyone that competed, please post your bib numbers. I remember powhunter was 500 and obviously the top 4, I remember. Post your bib numbers here and I'll put together an image with the brackets.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

520


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

I was 519


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that the big man is online, i want to thank you again bro.  the lines up top were absolutely killer, especially the skiers right.  Best bumps i've skied all year outside of okemo's seeded run.  which btw, was easier!  Kickers were perfect and your bullhorn commentary was hilarious.  Thanks again,  that was the most fun i've had skiing, with the exception of a powder(ish) day at magic, all year.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2008)

Got names for bib numbers, as well as the prelim scores
Scores got turn, air speed total 
under 18
526 Chris R 12 7.5 7 26.5  3rd place qualify 
532 Sean M 15 8.5 8.5 32 1st place qualify
536 Kevin H  9 5.5 5.5 20 5th place qualify
535 Graham C 6 3.5 3 12.5 6th place qualify
539 Bobby F  8 6.5 6 so.5 4th place qualify
540 Dru P  13 7.5 7.5 28 2nd place qualify 

Snowboard 
498 Rich C 10 8 7 25  4th place qualify
499 alan R  6 6 6.5 18.5  9th place qualify 
521 Joe V  11 6 9 26 3rd place qualify
523 Bob G  9 6 6 21 6th place qualify
524 Brendan S  10 9.5 9 36.5 1st place qualify
527 John P  10 6 5.5 21.5  5th place qualify
529 Seth P  15 9 8.5 32.5 2nd place qualify
538 Connor H  8.5 6 6 20.5 20.5 7th place qualify
528 John S   8 6 5.5 19.5 8th place qualify 

19 plus 
Turn Air Speed Total 
500 Steve S 14 5.5 6.5 26 7th place qualify
515 Greg B  15.5 6.5 7.5 29.5 Tie for 3rd 
516 John A 17 9 9 35 2nd place qualify
517 Pat F 18 8.5 9.5 36 1st place qualify
518 Chris L 15 6 7 28 4th place qualify
519 Tim M 10.5 5 6 21.5 9th place qualify 
520 Brian V 9 4 5.5 18.5 10th place qualify
522 Mike K  15 6 7 28 4th place qualify
531 Mike R 15.5 6.5 7.5 29.5 Tie for 3rd 
530 Mike H 15 6 7 28 tie for 4th 
537 Jeff H 15 6 6.5 27.5 5th place qualify
534 Jack C  12.5 5.5 6 24 8th place qualify
541 Nigle P 15 4.5 7.5 27 6th place qualify


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's the Skiers, 19+ brackets:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's the Skiers, 19+ brackets:



ahh very nice,

thanks for posting that


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> ahh very nice,



Yeah.....real nice. Especially when your name shows up 4 times.... :roll:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh cool- thanks Greg. That makes my life a little easier when putting together the overall video. It's going to be in a lot of parts. There's a TON of footage. I'm going to put the men's preliminary runs up tonight. It's over 6 minutes. I just got lazy last night and decided to play super smash brothers instead of finishing it :lol: flame on...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

i didnt see Steve's dual run.  what happened on that one?

When johnnypoach, steve and i were there on friday, i honestly thought steve'o was gonna run away with it.  He was absolutely killing it.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah.....real nice. Especially when your name shows up 4 times.... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> This old man, he play lacrosse.  He pass out on the coach. With a knick knack...
> 
> I was pretty gassed ater my lax game.  No subs and we play 25 minute quarter.  I looked at the couch and decided my ass should be on it.  It was atually nice to hang with my boy all day and veg.
> 
> As for the bump comp, ALL of ou guys stepped it up.  Great skiing and aerials.  Looked like a rad day.


I see your priorities are still all screwed up. As I understand it, you and Tim had a deal that you both would compete. Tim did it and you.....well.....welched. Lame. :roll:



Thanks for the kind words though. You should have made the effort to come and hang. Pat's and my wife and kids were there for a while. The vibe up on Temptor was great.



ishovelsnow said:


> Steve's "demo" run was awesome.  How do you even get that high off a 18inch tall jump?



18 inches?! Come on man....that kicker was 5 or 6 feet high, at least... 



ishovelsnow said:


> We loved having you all and hopefully the weather rebounds and we can get some *more weeks* of skiing in down here in CT.



God, I hope so. I'm hiking for those bumps if you close...



ishovelsnow said:


> glad you guys felt teh course was progressive for you.  We were pumped to see many 1st airs and felt the vibe that you guys were pumped on the day



I think the course was perfect. The upper bumps were big and legit. Again no faking it up there. The kicker was manageable but still allowed for decent airs. The landing slope was perfect. A finish line would have helped, but I think ending the comp in that "area" was appropriate. The only drawback is it's not clearly visible from the base, but whatcha gonna do...? Is it possible to fence off a "pedestrian lane" with carpeting perhaps up to Lower Temptor to encourage spectators? I'd imagine not with all the skier traffic in the area...



ishovelsnow said:


> mini park dude.  try practicing on small jumps with landings, and with out the bumps afterwards.  Once you nail your trick, you can take it to the bumps.



Here's a suggestion. How about a few small tabletop jumps on the upper flats of Temptor next year? That's kind of a dead zone anyway. Maybe build some jumps at the Temptor/Exhibition merge like we have now sooner?



MRGisevil said:


> I just got lazy last night and decided to play super smash brothers instead of finishing it :lol: flame on...



:angry:

Kidding. I appreciate you doing these vids. That vantage point was great.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> 18 inches?! Come on man....that kicker was 5 or 6 feet high, at least...
> 
> .



No way, that kicker was atleat 10 feet tall


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No way, that kicker was atleat 10 feet tall



Come on Tim. :roll: Stop exaggerating. I pulled a frame out of my video and using some very scientific extrapolation and based on the rake visible in the image below, I determined the kicker was roughly 8' 9" high:






Now....considering the landing zone was so steeply pitched, it's quite possible that some of us were probably closing in on 40 feet of air or so...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Come on Tim. :roll: Stop exaggerating. I pulled a frame out of my video and using some very scientific extrapolation and based on the rake visible in the image below, I determined the kicker was roughly 8' 9" high:
> 
> 
> Now....considering the landing zone was so steeply pitched, it's quite possible that some of us were probably closing in on 40 feet of air or so...



My initial estimate of 10 feet was just guess. I just used your photo and some of my fancy architectural software for analysis and I would agree with that the kickjer was about 8'-9" high.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> My initial estimate of 10 feet was just guess. I just used your photo and some of my fancy architectural software for analysis and I would agree with that the kickjer was about 8'-9" high.



Cool. I wasn't 100% sure. Glad to see my method was close. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> Got names for bib numbers, as well as the prelim scores
> Scores got turn, air speed total
> under 18
> 526 Chris R 12 7.5 7 26.5  3rd place qualify
> ...



Thanks for posting that Jarrod.  Now I know I have a lot to work on for next year...

Once again, great job on the comp!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the new avatar greg!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Thanks for the new avatar greg!!!!



:lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Thanks for the new avatar greg!!!!



thats a keeper!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Thanks for the new avatar greg!!!!



That's AWESOME!


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's AWESOME!



I think he was a little backseat leaving that kicker... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think he was a little backseat leaving that kicker... :lol:



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

stop.  my sides hurt from laughing.  

Pow should get some kind of prize for that.  by far the most impressive thing i saw all day.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

I was meaning to ask Steve what he calls that trick?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I was meaning to ask Steve what he calls that trick?




i'll steal the name from the greatest ski movie of all time.

I hereby call it  The Kick Ass Blaster.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> stop.  my sides hurt from laughing.
> 
> Pow should get some kind of prize for that.  by far the most impressive thing i saw all day.



Check out Randi's vid. His ski actually whips around and pins him in the thigh:







:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

oh for the love of god......  :lol:

i cant take anymore of this, people at work are asking me what is so funny.

I know steve is as laid back as they come and all.  But i'll say this one more time, its a shame i didnt have my camera on friday.  He was hitting the lines so fast and clean it was scary AND he threw a 3 off the bottom kicker.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> i didnt see Steve's dual run.  what happened on that one?
> 
> When johnnypoach, steve and i were there on friday, i honestly thought steve'o was gonna run away with it.  He was absolutely killing it.



He crashed on the upper bumps, I believe...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

Im FN dying here in laughter.........


steve


----------



## mondeo (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally got around to creating an account...

First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Check out Randi's vid. His ski actually whips around and pins him in the thigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steve, this image should be your avatar


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.



welcome aboard dude, dont be a stranger.  a bunch of us hit sundown on a regular basis.  come out and join us next year, or this one hopefully.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.




Glad you could joins us here on AZ. Sorry there was no footage of you in my wifes video (MRGisevil), but that video was just footage of AZer's she threw together real quickly. She is currently putting footage together of all the participants round by round. So check back in and there should be some footage of you rockin the bumps soon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.



Welcome!  Glad you were able to find your way here.  Were you the guy on the Cabrawlers?  I was bib 520 and on Head Mad_Trix Moguls, dressed in all black for the comp and wearing a blue/black shell before and after.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.




Welcome aboard

steve


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.



welcome to the board, it was good skiing with you on sunday


----------



## mondeo (Mar 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> welcome aboard dude, dont be a stranger.  a bunch of us hit sundown on a regular basis.  come out and join us next year, or this one hopefully.



I'll probably keep to Killington the rest of the year, seeing as how I have a pass there. I'm thinking about adding a Sundown pass for next year, though.



bvibert said:


> Welcome!  Glad you were able to find your way here.  Were you the guy on the Cabrawlers?  I was bib 520 and on Head Mad_Trix Moguls, dressed in all black for the comp and wearing a blue/black shell before and after.



That was me.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'll probably keep to Killington the rest of the year, seeing as how I have a pass there. I'm thinking about adding a Sundown pass for next year, though.
> 
> 
> 
> well worth it, a quick drive from rocky hill, good skiing day or night youll find most people from Ct that post on this forum cant say enough good  about sundown


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Finally got around to creating an account...
> 
> First off, it was great meeting everyone on Sunday (I was #531, unnamed in MrMagic's first run in Greg's video.) Good bumps and good people always makes for a fun time. I have no shame in getting knocked out by the second place finisher, especially one who had as good of form as MrMagic.



Awesome! Welcome aboard! And yeah, join us next year definitely. We usually do Wednesday nights at Sundown. Great way to break up the week and hone your bumpin' skills.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay I was quick to come to Nigel's defense, but Greg's run was better after seeing it in my opinion. The jump, the turns, etc.

  What did the winners get?  It looked fun.  Maybe I'll have to bring my tele gear down next time.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> Okay I was quick to come to Nigel's defense, but Greg's run was better after seeing it in my opinion. The jump, the turns, etc.
> 
> What did the winners get?  It looked fun.  Maybe I'll have to bring my tele gear down next time.



I had issues, like many others, with the judging on Sunday, but about Tuesday Jarrod's many reminders sunk in: it was about a fun, relaxing day with a little bit of competition thrown in to spice things up a bit.

Now, onto my comments for next year:

Maybe, instead of making it a Males 19+ class, make it an Open skier class. Also, if there isn't a separate telemark class, it might be more appropriate to throw the telemark skiers in with the snowboarders. Not so much segregating the telemark skiers or snowboarders from the fixed heel skiers, but rather styles that can be judged through the World Cup system (even though anyone who mentions the judging criteria will be dq'd) from the non-traditional methods of moguling.

Also, I'd love to see 2 (or more -weekly?) bump comps at Sundown next year, but maybe have one in the same format as this year and the other be a singles, scored event. Maybe best 2 out of three runs or something like that - everyone gets equal runs, and you're not necessarily hosed due to a bad run; I also don't think a stopwatch would make it too serious (for the purpose of the singles event,) just so long as the rest of the scoring/competing kept the same atmosphere.

Edit: Oh, and the prizes were much more substantial than I was expecting. A pair of skis for the winners in both the males' sking classes (including a pair of what looked like about 130s for a kid that was probably 16-17,) snowboard for the snowboard winner, snowboard bindings, equipment bags, gift certificates, etc.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> Okay I was quick to come to Nigel's defense, but Greg's run was better after seeing it in my opinion. The jump, the turns, etc.



Thanks for the kind words, but it really ain't no thang...

BTW, here's Randi's vid of the men's "qualifying" round:

http://skiadk.com/azmember/Preliminary Mens.wmv

It's a gigantic 380 MB file. :-o I think the server might catch fire. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but it really ain't no thang...
> 
> BTW, here's Randi's vid of the men's "qualifying" round:
> 
> ...



Thanks for making that Marge and thanks for hosting it Greg...


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 22, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Maybe, instead of making it a Males 19+ class, make it an Open skier class. Also, if there isn't a separate telemark class, it might be more appropriate to throw the telemark skiers in with the snowboarders. Not so much segregating the telemark skiers or snowboarders from the fixed heel skiers, but rather styles that can be judged through the World Cup system (even though anyone who mentions the judging criteria will be dq'd) from the non-traditional methods of moguling.


 

You can't place the telemarkers and the snowboarders in the same field. Telemarkers can look alpiners. Here are some videos from the Manien Telemark festivals to show how simliar things can be.






Free skis .. .  maybe I could suck up skiing in Ct for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2008)

Was that you ga2ski in the Tiger suit?   I thought I recalled a TR with you wearing one.   If so, you definitely rip it free heel style in the bumps.....would school most of us with heels locked in.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 24, 2008)

I do own a Tigger suit.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2008)

awesome job Marge.  We owe you big time.  I think we should all pitch in a buy her a giftcard somewhere for all this work she did.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> awesome job Marge.  We owe you big time.  I think we should all pitch in a buy her a giftcard somewhere for all this work she did.



lol thanks Pat but it isn't a big deal. And I'll probably have some or all of the men's runs up either tonight or in the morning.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome job with all that vid!


----------

